# Looking for a trainer in Toronto



## blackjack21 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have my 14 week old puppy now for 1.5 weeks and he is amazing. I live in an apartment and he was potty trained in 3 days, no longer cries in his crate when I leave to work or at bedtime (though there is a bit of persuation to get in at first), and minimal chewing issues.

Now that he is more confident in the city too, he is now learning bad habits like leash pulling (or lagging behind), eating rocks & sticks, and the recall isnt as great with other dogs around. Good part is he sits and looks at me when I stop. I really want to get some good obedience started before he gets big and starts dragging me, Im not that big a woman  I want some really good heeling without a leash even with distractions, and down/sit from a distance kind of thing.

I was looking at K9dojo, saw some of the videos, but they are pricey. Im willing to pay if it is as good as people or the man himself says. I want a well behaved dog that wont get himself or others hurt, and mostly want to enjoy our time together stress free.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Toronto is pretty big. Can you narrow down the area that you would like to find a trainer in? Fourteen weeks is young and quite a good age to be in a puppy class for socialization as well as training.


----------



## blackjack21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yonge and Eglinton.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I have recommended The Original Dog House in Leaside before to people who have been happy with the training there. The owner has a lot of GSD experience and the staff love the breed as well. I see by the website that they only have obedience classes just now, not puppy classes and have more of a focus on daycare now. You could contact them to see if they plan puppy class in the near future. 
Our Team The Original Dog House

Who's Walking Who has been around for a long time, also in Leaside, and has a comprehensive list of classes and locations. I see there is a puppy class starting in mid-November in Leaside. Check them out at:

Who's Walking Who! GTA Dog Training Centre

You should ask to observe a class at your level before committing to anything.

Just a side note, most pet stores have a small monthly free newspaper, Dogs, Dogs, Dogs, that is geared to Toronto dog owners with a lot of ads for the city and articles relevant to city dog owners. I get my copy at Global Pet Foods.


----------



## blackjack21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! I have been looking at whos walking who, but I'll check out Original Dog House as well. Preference goes to those with GSD experience. Thats relatively close, I can even walk there.


----------

